# who



## PTB (Feb 3, 2015)

looking for insurance
who is best?

I am Uber driver full-time


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

PTB said:


> looking for insurance
> who is best?
> 
> I am Uber driver full-time


Wilshire is very good, Zurich North America is the best. You will pay hefty, but piece of mind is priceless. Driving for Uber is like going down the freeway with a big sign on your car saying "please sue me, I'm worth $60 billion".


----------

